# Taskmaster



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2020)

Anyone else watch this? Used to be on Dave but now has made the transition to Channel 4 - Thursday nights at 9pm.

I love it - its just light hearted fun, plus I find it interesting to see how they tackle the tasks 

It does depend on the line ups, but this channel 4 series seems to have good contestants


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2020)

I think it felt a little stilted in the theatre this time but that's understandable. They'd all been in lock down too and it must have felt odd for them. I expect that will lessen.  They should move Daisy and Johnny as they are both gigglers and it would me more infectious if they werent together at one end.


It is pretty much the best thing on telly.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> I think it felt a little stilted in the theatre this time but that's understandable. They'd all been in lock down too and it must have felt odd for them. I expect that will lessen.  They should move rosie and Johnny as they are both gigglers and it would me more infectious if they werent together at one end.
> 
> 
> It is pretty much the best thing on telly.


Ahem, Daisy. 

I have a soft spot for people who are big laughters. 

I worried for her baby when he was cussing her for the pints task she was laughing so much.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2020)

Oops. Edited.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 17, 2020)

I love Taskmaster. It's a fab TV show to watch as family. I was worried they might have changed the format but I was pleasantly surprised. It got better when Greg started on Richard Herring. 

Daisy May Cooper always has me in hysterics and it was the same with this first episode. 

I loved it when Katherine suddenly morphed into Jen from the IT Crowd by saying 'Oh bloody hell!'   

I have so many favourites from other episodes but nothing beats 'Rosemary's a fucking nightmare' with Bob Mortimer.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 17, 2020)

It is one of my favourite programmes on telly, and I have been to watch it being recorded twice. 

I really struggled with the social distancing and lack of audience and I think the participants did too, notably Greg. Perhaps it will improve as they relax in to it.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2020)

Have you noticed that as the series went on on Dave, Greg became more acerbic and much funnier?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2020)

I listen to Richard Herring's podcast and he said on his 30 year career its by far the most fun he's had and he has never laughed so much.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 17, 2020)

Alex Horne was brilliant during lockdown in setting tasks for families to take part in. 
I've taken part in ClassMaster (for schools) before and he's so generous with his time.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2020)

Guineveretoo said:


> It is one of my favourite programmes on telly, and I have been to watch it being recorded twice.


Ooh, which series, what contestants and what tasks?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 17, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Ooh, which series, what contestants and what tasks?


I was at the penultimate one each time - they used to film two in one day, and I didn't fancy the drive home late at night, so went to the afternoon filming. And chose one towards the end, because then everyone has found their role, as it were, or got into their stride.  It was filmed in July, so it was REALLY hot. We all had to hang around in a marquee in a car park, with the most vile toilets and with no food on sale, and we were not allowed to take food in. The second time (last year) they gave us bottles of water.  

Last time, was the Jo Brand and David Baddiel one and it was great. At one point, Jo Brand told the audience to fuck off because she thought we were laughing at her, but we weren't, and Greg Davies made her apologise, which she did. That didn't make the cut. David Baddiel came across as being, well, bewildered! We also had Katy Wix, who is gloriously bonkers, and Rose Matafeo, who I didn't know, and I thought was lovely. And Ed Gamble, who was dull. The recording went on for more than two hours, and there was a warm up guy who came on not only before, but also in all the breaks. There were lots of breaks, like when they have to go on the stage or come off the stage for a task, or when one of them needed a wee or a drink. There were some retakes at the end, as well, where Greg and Alex had to repeat some of the things they had said and done and we all had to laugh again.

The previous year, I went to a recording also in July, and that was the time when James Acaster learnt how to do the hula hoop and did it amazingly well, but got no points because he dropped it the first time. That was a highlight, because it was a much bigger item than in the show as broadcast, showing him practising backstage at gigs over the months, and taking it on trains and planes so that he could continue to do so. And he went on hula hooping for ages and ages with the audience whooping and cheering, only to get no points. It was very funny. He was really pissed off. 

It also looked like he and Rhod Gilbert didn't like each other, which was kind of odd, and not so obvious in the broadcast show. But it turns out Rhod Gilbert is a real life friend of Greg, and played on that, which was very funny, too. He even got Greg's mum involved and Greg's reaction was something to be seen.  Rhod actually put up a photo of Greg's mum in the bath! It turns out she was in the audience with us, watching, although I didn't see her.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 17, 2020)

Saffy said:


> Alex Horne was brilliant during lockdown in setting tasks for families to take part in.
> I've taken part in ClassMaster (for schools) before and he's so generous with his time.


Oh god I didn't know about that. My daughter would have loved that, she is a massive taskmaster fan (especially was during the big lockdown). SHe's totally gotten into James Acaster off the back of that series.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2020)

You can have all the political comedy, or scathing satire,  or clever wordplay, or polemic "rants", but nothing makes people laugh like seeing people titting about being silly.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 17, 2020)

I love Taskmaster and am always in awe of how creative the contestants are.  I'd be totally stumped by all the tasks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 21, 2020)

I've just discovered this , watched the first series yesterday and into the 2nd as I type , love it , pure silliness


----------



## D'wards (Oct 21, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> I've just discovered this , watched the first series yesterday and into the 2nd as I type , love it , pure silliness


Is it all on 4od?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 21, 2020)

uk tv play has s1-9


----------



## Saffy (Oct 23, 2020)

Those that have kids might like this as half term is looming.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 24, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Is it all on 4od?



Yes, they are all on 4od too now.

The new series isn’t quite working for me yet. It’s nobody’s fault, but it’s the socially distanced seating, the lack of audience, (presumably) dubbed laughter. It’s just a bit off.

There have been some moments of genuine brilliance in previous series.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 24, 2020)

The tasks from s1 seem the best to me 









						Taskmaster Wiki
					






					task.fandom.com


----------



## KatyF (Oct 24, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yes, they are all on 4od too now.
> 
> The new series isn’t quite working for me yet. It’s nobody’s fault, but it’s the socially distanced seating, the lack of audience, (presumably) dubbed laughter. It’s just a bit off.
> 
> There have been some moments of genuine brilliance in previous series.



It is dubbed laughter but it's genuine to the show, they played the episode to people watching it at a cinema and recorded their reactions.

I love Taskmaster, I saw it as a live show in Edinburgh many years ago. I'm not sold on this series yet but it's only two episodes in. Plus I can't stand Herring so that's putting me off.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 24, 2020)

KatyF said:


> It is dubbed laughter but it's genuine to the show, they played the episode to people watching it at a cinema and recorded their reactions.



I didn’t know that. How could they have people in a cinema socially distanced? It just all feels a bit off of you know what I mean? It’s a real shame given the move to C4, but I’m not sure what else they could have done given the circumstances.

As you say it might click as the series progresses. They normally get better as they go.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2020)

I agree that it’s not quite the same yet but I think it’s a good line up so I’m hopeful. Some of the moments in that boat challenge were really funny though.

I have wondered if it was me and I’m just feeling a bit flat so I’m glad other people have said the same.


----------



## KatyF (Oct 24, 2020)

Guineveretoo who was the warm up guy when you went to see it live?

As you say Looby, I'm glad we're all feeling the same about it at the moment. I do think it'll pick up.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 24, 2020)

KatyF said:


> Guineveretoo who was the warm up guy when you went to see it live?
> 
> As you say Looby, I'm glad we're all feeling the same about it at the moment. I do think it'll pick up.




I don’t remember his name, but the internet says it was Mark Olver


----------



## KatyF (Oct 25, 2020)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don’t remember his name, but the internet says it was Mark Olver



I thought it might be Olver. Funny guy and so incredibly lovely as well.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saffy (Oct 30, 2020)

I have given myself a stitch laughing at the catapult task. 
'It's a shame my hands aren't my feet.'


----------



## kittyP (Nov 1, 2020)

I absolutely adore Taskmaster!
A few years ago I was in a really deep mental health hole, couldn't leave the house and was shaking and crying all the time and still Taskmaster made me howl with laughter. 
The silliness is just so infectious. 
It is the best thing  

I think all things considered this series is still really good and has still made me gasp for breath laughing a lot


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 1, 2020)

One of the things always meant to watch but didn't, no Freeview or TV so not a priority. Caught the new series on 4od a couple of weeks ago and it's brilliant. Proper old style "whose line is it anyway" comedy.

Watching the first series during the weekdays and points I've had to pause because I'm in physical pain. I think it was the 'make this Swedish person blush' task that really sealed it as absolute comedy gold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2020)

Just watched the first two series and think this may get me through another lockdown. Like kittyP testifies, this could be a mental health lifesaver


----------



## Saffy (Nov 1, 2020)

I never get bored of seeing reruns of past shows. It's certainly helped me when my MH has been very wobbly.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2020)

I agree with all above. If I'm feeling a bit rough mentally I can't really watch serious stuff or things where people are horrible to each other.

Taskmaster is just so light and silly and funny it helps get you through the dark days


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2020)

D'wards said:


> I agree with all above. If I'm feeling a bit rough mentally I can't really watch serious stuff or things where people are horrible to each other.
> 
> Taskmaster is just so light and silly and funny it helps get you through the dark days


Yeah, even the sarcasm and competitiveness are fluffy and loving


----------



## kittyP (Nov 1, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, even the sarcasm and competitiveness are fluffy and loving



I have seen a few clips of the US version and it so doesn't work because it doesn't have this ^
The contestants were really nasty to Alex Horn and really genuinely aggressive, mean, rude


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2020)

kittyP said:


> I have seen a few clips of the US version and it so doesn't work because it doesn't have this ^
> The contestants were really nasty to Alex Horn and really genuinely aggressive, mean, rude


Oh I don't like that!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 1, 2020)

Another lover of Taskmaster here! I can watch back to back reruns for ages I love it so much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2020)

Shame about the ads though. Haven’t seen tv ads in years and there’s sometime 4 whole minutes of them. I have to do something else while they’re on


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 1, 2020)

Saffy said:


> I have so many favourites from other episodes but nothing beats 'Rosemary's a fucking nightmare' with Bob Mortimer.


Pretty special that one  

Also....Alex Horne eating Bob's edible facemask.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 1, 2020)

I'd never seen it until March and was recommended it as a lockdown pick me up. I love it. My absolute favourite is the series with Bob Mortimer and Sally Phillips but I think this series is good, making me laugh a lot. 

It's just fun. Just what we need right now.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 1, 2020)

I've been initiated and watched a shit ton over the past three weeks or so, and it might now be my favourite show on TV. My sleep patterns were bad enough without being able to download one hundred million past episodes off of Dave to watch at 1AM, FFS!

I thought I was in love with Mawaan Rizwan, until, that is, I saw Phil Wang on catch up in his now infamous yellow jumpsuit


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I thought I was in love with Mawaan Rizwan, until, that is, I saw Phil Wang on catch up in his now infamous yellow jumpsuit


Rose Matafeo is my Taskmaster crush 

Katherine Ryan is very pretty but a little bit of sass goes a long way with me


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 2, 2020)

I've watched them all now  I only started after reading this thread.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 3, 2020)

What are people's favourite task outfits, and what would you wear for tasks? 

I like mawaan's in this series


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2021)

S11 starts in an hour and a week. I basically caught up with the entire S1-10 archive over Christmas, so looking forward to watching 'live'.

In the meantime, here's a fun little pair of tasks...




You can judge see other people's selections on the original Twitter thread.

I'm terrible at decisions, but my friend came up with a pretty strong S6-10 lineup:

Alice, Kerry, Sian, Rose, Mawaan
Team 1: Kerry, Rose
Team 2: Alice, Sian, Mawaan


----------



## D'wards (Mar 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> S11 starts in an hour and a week. I basically caught up with the entire S1-10 archive over Christmas, so looking forward to watching 'live'.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a fun little pair of tasks...
> 
> ...


Bob, Frank, Mel, Joe, Sara


----------



## D'wards (Mar 18, 2021)

'Reinvent the macarena': Taskmaster's Alex Horne sets us four fiendish new challenges
					

The smash Channel 4 show returns for its 11th season this week. To mark the occasion, the show’s assistant set our writer four challenges to fulfil – is he up to the task?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## D'wards (Mar 18, 2021)

Wasn't loving tonight's one for some reason. 

As people have previously said, it can feel flat without an audience.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 18, 2021)

Have never been able to understand why people rave about taskmaster....until this evening. It really engaged me and made me laugh.


----------



## KatyF (Mar 18, 2021)

My mates watched it before me tonight and were raving about it. I liked it and chuckled a lot but I'm not ready to rave about it yet.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 19, 2021)

Arg I'm at my parents so going to have to wait to watch the new series. 
Something to look forward to


----------



## D'wards (Mar 24, 2021)

I've had a good idea!

A themed day out based on Taskmaster, like the Crystal Maze one they did. 

A bunch of friends are given Tasks to do by an Alex on screen, individually and in teams. 

Then an out of work actor posing as a Greg figure scores them. Tonnes of fun.

I'll give the Trocadero a call


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 24, 2021)

I've been binging taskmaster recently. Think am up to series 5. Lives up to the hype


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 27, 2021)

Many polls have been taken (and srsly, I've seen hardcore spreadsheets with conditional formatting and everything) and Bob Mortimer and James Acaster are by far the most popular TM contestants of all time, but I think Mike Wozniak may be encroaching on their territory


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 27, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Many polls have been taken (and srsly, I've seen hardcore spreadsheets with conditional formatting and everything) and Bob Mortimer and James Acaster are by far the most popular TM contestants of all time, but I think Mike Wozniak may be encroaching on their territory


Yeah, my friend and I were thinking similar. We're both big fans 

Aha! I knew he had some important part to play in the original TM Edinburgh show! I thought he was the one who Alex really wanted to be there but couldn't make it, but turns out he won it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 27, 2021)

Ohhh, and while watching the latest episode, specifically when Mike jumped the fence, I almost said Tim Fitzhigham would make a good contestant.

Turns out he tied with Mike at the Edinburgh show, but Mike won the tie break.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 27, 2021)

I’ve only recently discovered this, initially from clips on Facebook. It’s gloriously silly


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 27, 2021)

I ve got a huge crush on Jamali Maddix.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2021)

Is it just me or is it a bit shit now?
Last series was a bit duff, but this one is just flatlining. 

I don't think it's all down to the contestants, they just don't seem to have a lot to work with. The tasks are 90% utter shit. Greg in the studio trying to find and comment on amusing things the contestants did in the VTs is embarrassing to watch.

It's perhaps a mix of everything, but something is really off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2021)

The last episode had one of the funniest things I’ve ever seen/heard on telly. So no.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 24, 2021)

Completely disagree. I think this series is excellent. I've been a fan since series 1 and there have been a couple of duff series where people just don't gel or it doesn't come across well - I'm thinking of the last series (although that was a victim of being the first post Covid I think) and the one with Liza Tarbuck and Tim Vine. But this series is great - I particularly think Mike Wozniak is amazing (I'd only ever seen him in Man Down) and the whole fart thing last night had me actually crying with laughter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2021)

My Dad was two rooms away and when I came out of mine after watching he asked if I’d been drinking.
Haven’t laughed as much as that in a while I guess, what with one thing or another


----------



## Saffy (Apr 24, 2021)

'it's like a casserole done there' had me in hysterics.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My Dad was two rooms away and when I came out of mine after watching he asked if I’d been drinking.
> Haven’t laughed as much as that in a while I guess, what with one thing or another



It was the description of the sound that got me


----------



## Saffy (Apr 24, 2021)

I haven't laughed so much in ages. That noise!


----------



## Looby (Apr 24, 2021)

It was brilliant, just brilliant. I’m a little bit in love with him.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2021)

We are only on episode 5, but I think I've only made a 'ha' sort of noise once (my daughter does about two to three per episode I think but she's a teenager and they have a lower threshold).

I do like Wozniak, but in general something is not clicking. Maybe I never liked it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2021)

We are only on episode 5, but I think I've only made a 'ha' sort of noise once (my daughter does about two to three per episode I think but she's a teenager and they have a lower threshold).

I do like Wozniak, but in general something is not clicking. Maybe I never liked it.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 24, 2021)

I wonder if they considered making the fart task an actual task.
The men would have all been up for it as would Sarah.
Charlotte is quite sweet and demure though, would she let rip on camera?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I wonder if they considered making the fart task an actual task.
> The men would have all been up for it as would Sarah.
> Charlotte is quite sweet and demure though, would she let rip on camera?


She didn't even want to take her shoes off


----------



## Chz (Apr 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> She didn't even want to take her shoes off


They all had work boots on - they weren't even her own shoes!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We are only on episode 5, but I think I've only made a 'ha' sort of noise once (my daughter does about two to three per episode I think but she's a teenager and they have a lower threshold).
> 
> I do like Wozniak, but in general something is not clicking. Maybe I never liked it.



Contestants  are a bit weak this series. Lee Mack is old fashioned but tries, just not that funny. Charlotte Richie is basically asleep. Sarah is ok but low key energy. 

Mike and Jamal save it though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Contestants  are a bit weak this series. Lee Mack is old fashioned but tries, just not that funny. Charlotte Richie is basically asleep. Sarah is ok but low key energy.
> 
> Mike and Jamal save it though.


I don't know. I don't think I find Jamal very good at all. He doesn't seem to try or even want to. Maybe that's his thing. 
Like you said, Lee is trying and Mike is fun. The trouble is that nobody is really thinking out of the box and perhaps the tasks of this and the last series (for the most part) don't really let them.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 24, 2021)

This is the weakest series by a long way, despite Wozniak awesomeness. Not buying the 'lock down / social distancing' excuse, as I loved series ten (Mawaan  😍 ). Lee Mack is best known for playing a man-child, so I don't want him in the role of (to quote Greg Davies) the resident old person.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 29, 2021)

Mike is brilliant

I hope this leads to bigger things for him


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 29, 2021)

Just started listening to Mike’s podcast: St Elwick’s Neighbourhood Association Newsletter Podcast

It’s pure Mike!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 20, 2021)

Lineup for series twelve has been published early by mistake



Spoiler



Alan Davies, Desiree Burch, Guz Khan, Morgana Robinson and Victoria Coren Mitchell


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

I have seen a couple or three female stand ups complaining that Taskmaster has too many female contestants who aren't stand ups whereas the vast majority of the men are.

There was also lots of complaints from stand ups when Emily Atack got a (admittedly woeful) itv2 show with stand up and sketches cos she'd never done stand up before.

Similarly I heard an interview with Ian Hislop where he said Paul Merton didn't like him for the first 10 years of HIGNFY cos he'd never done stand up and died pn stage on front of pissed up.scousers on a Friday night in Up the Creek type of thing.

Quite precious aren't they, stand ups.

Wonder how they feel about Morgana Robinson?  She's not a stand up iirc but is hilarious


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2021)

Of course you mean women


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Of course you mean women


Do I? Oops have a done an inadvertent offence?


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

When it comes to female stand-ups on panel shows, the rule is still one in one out
					

Taskmaster has welcomed only 11 female stand up comedians in six years




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Do I? Oops have a done an inadvertent offence?


No, but you've dismissed a legitmate gripe from female comics as them being 'precious'


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No, but you've dismissed a legitmate gripe from female comics as them being 'precious'


I was referring to all stand ups, referring also to the Paul Merton and Emily Atack scenarios


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I was referring to all stand ups, referring also to the Paul Merton and Emily Atack scenarios


Sure you were. You had to edit in the Paul Merton bit to appear balanced


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

Mike is brilliant. 

What a reveal


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

As Lee Mack pointed out on the accompanying podcast- Charlotte is the complete double of Margot Kidder/Lois Lane.
Never noticed it before and I've been a fan of her comedies for years.


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Sure you were. You had to edit in the Paul Merton bit to appear balanced


You carry on without me, cba


----------



## Looby (May 20, 2021)

I fucking love Mike. ❤️


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

Looby said:


> I fucking love Mike. ❤️


He's become one of my favourites


----------



## kalidarkone (May 20, 2021)

I'm pretty hooked on this now.


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm pretty hooked on this now.


Its worth going back to watch the old series on All4. I think the tasks were simpler and better in the early series


----------



## Looby (May 20, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm pretty hooked on this now.


Yeah this is good but the earlier ones were brilliant.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 20, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Lineup for series twelve has been published early by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alan Davies and Victoria Coren-Mitchell.

Might have to give it a miss


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Looby (May 20, 2021)

I was howling at the directions challenge, it was so silly but wonderful. Sarah was so bad and Charlotte was hilarious.

I’m really not excited about the new line up but I’ve been surprised before.


----------



## Santino (May 20, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I have seen a couple or three female stand ups complaining that Taskmaster has too many female contestants who aren't stand ups whereas the vast majority of the men are.
> 
> There was also lots of complaints from stand ups when Emily Atack got a (admittedly woeful) itv2 show with stand up and sketches cos she'd never done stand up before.
> 
> ...


Fuck off Gromit


----------



## Plumdaff (May 20, 2021)

That leaked line up is quite shit. 



Spoiler: Spolier



Morgana Robinson is by far the best name on it



Still, really enjoyed this series. They were all good in their own ways but Mike Wozniak is a fucking treasure. 

"Street toughs"


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2021)

Dunno what’s wrong with that line up.
Seems pretty standard to me


----------



## muscovyduck (May 21, 2021)

.



Spoiler: spoiler



I like Guz and the last line up that had 3 women in was great. They're always full of posh oxbridge types but most the time it's ignorable


----------



## mauvais (May 21, 2021)

I really liked Charlotte for some reason, she was terrible at the show but seemed to find her level by the end and there was something quite endearing about her efforts.


----------



## Chz (May 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno what’s wrong with that line up.
> Seems pretty standard to me


Can't stand Alan Davies, he should go back to biting tramps.
VCM can be hit or miss and it's really dependent on how smug she is that day. I mean, she is quite clever and all, but I know plenty of clever people and most of them aren't quite so proud of the fact as she is.

Edit: I suppose that seems unfair to tramps, but I can't think of a use for Alan Davies.


----------



## Looby (May 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno what’s wrong with that line up.
> Seems pretty standard to me


It’s underwhelming. I’m usually really excited by at least a couple on each line-up. 
Alan Davies is a dreadful person apparently. I think Coren-Mitchell could be good. I like Desiree Burch. I don’t really know the other two but I hope Robinson doesn’t do impersonations all the time. I hate impersonations.
We’ll see. Even when it’s a bit shit it’s still better than almost every other comedy series.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2021)

I like Alan Davies. Especially after reading about his childhood


----------



## D'wards (May 21, 2021)

Chz said:


> Can't stand Alan Davies, he should go back to biting tramps.
> VCM can be hit or miss and it's really dependent on how smug she is that day. I mean, she is quite clever and all, but I know plenty of clever people and most of them aren't quite so proud of the fact as she is.
> 
> Edit: I suppose that seems unfair to tramps, but I can't think of a use for Alan Davies.


On the podcast Alex said that VCM argues every little point with a logic that makes Greg furious. 
I can imagine her being pedantic and am very much looking forward to seeing it writ large.

Also all the contestants say how funny and nice Charlotte is, but that her humour doesn't necessarily come over in this.

Also also Alex said that Mike is the most lusted after contestants ever, and that this amplified after his mohawk. He stated that under his suit Mike has a cracking body, and that he's quite a physical bloke,  hence in episode 1 where he easily jumped the fence in a fluid move.  This only makes me like him more


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I like Alan Davies. Especially after reading about his childhood


Truly you are the Brendan O'Neill of urban telly threads 😂


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Truly you are the Brendan O'Neill of urban telly threads 😂


Pardon?


----------



## muscovyduck (May 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I like Alan Davies. Especially after reading about his childhood


you just prompted me to have a look at his background and I've now also decided I like him a lot more


----------



## Chz (May 21, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> you just prompted me to have a look at his background and I've now also decided I like him a lot more


I mean, I feel bad for what happened to him and all but that doesn't suddenly make him funny or less of a twit.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2021)

Chz said:


> I mean, I feel bad for what happened to him and all but that doesn't suddenly make him funny or less of a twit.


He’s funny


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 21, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Also also Alex said that Mike is the most lusted after contestants ever, and that this amplified after his mohawk. He stated that under his suit Mike has a cracking body, and that he's quite a physical bloke,  hence in episode 1 where he easily jumped the fence in a fluid move.  This only makes me like him more



You can see that in the bit where he trips over the sandpit this episode, thats a perfect arch of kicked dirt and he goes right over like a pro. For all his Dad aura he's been fairly physical throughout.

And now I'm laughing about his colon again fucks sake.


----------



## Looby (May 21, 2021)

Yeah he fell really well and all the positions he got into when he was trying to fart too.
I have such a crush.


----------



## Mogden (May 21, 2021)

When this series just gone started I thought the line up was decidedly meh, and that Mike only got an in because of Man Down, which is hilarious incidentally, didn't know Sarah, Jamali didn't seem to know the show or Greg and looked like he could care less about being there and Charlotte was the irritating one from Fresh Meat. How wrong I was. It's been stupendous. I have a crush on Victoria for her mind mostly and I would love to wind Greg up with logic. Can't wait!

And the farting Mike bit will never not be funny.


----------



## Saffy (May 21, 2021)

I've loved this series. I was worried I would find Lee Mack irritating but I even found him enjoyable to watch. 

I'm completely in love with Mike.


----------



## muscovyduck (May 21, 2021)

It'll get better once social distancing is over


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Alan Davies can't be the contestant who Greg constantly picks on for S12- that's his role on QI, it HAS to be VCM, especially with Mr VCM fronting a rival/replacement show on Dave.


----------



## moomoo (May 22, 2021)

We’ve got into this late. Up to series 6 (I think) now and I love it! I hate Liza Tarbuck on the radio but absolutely love her in this. She’s brilliant!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 2, 2021)

I've taken to watching old series when I get in from work. I'm watching series 8 this week. The one where they have to sneak up on Alex at a railway station - where he pops up for 30 seconds to look and pops down again. It's genius.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2021)

I've just about finished my second watch-through, with only S8 to go (not rewatching S11 this early). Easily the worst series from what I remember of the first watch.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 31, 2021)

Just listened to Iain Stirling on Ed Gamble's podcast and he came across very well. He explained that he and Lou Sanders (who he is good friends with) both tried to portray ultra-competitive characters on the show to make up for their lack of panel show experience. Fair enough, I've enjoyed watching S8 a lot more the second time around, though mainly due to the lovely and charming and awkward and perfect in every way Joe Thomas ♥️


----------



## Saffy (Sep 9, 2021)

New Taskmaster on 23rd September and I'm really looking forward to it. 
In readiness, I've been watching the second series of the New Zealand version. I was a bit dubious but aside from not liking the actual Taskmaster, I'm enjoying watching it.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2021)

Not sure about the new lineup at the moment but then I never am at this stage


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2021)

Saffy said:


> New Taskmaster on 23rd September and I'm really looking forward to it.
> In readiness, I've been watching the second series of the New Zealand version. I was a bit dubious but aside from not liking the actual Taskmaster, I'm enjoying watching it.


Where have you been watching the NZ version Saffy?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2021)

Definitely enjoyed the new episode. The first ones are usually a bit awkward but this one was better than the usual.

When Morganna came on screen I wasn't paying attention, did a double-take, and saw a younger Goldie Hawn.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2021)

They have started censoring the language on the main show.
They used to do a sweary and non sweary one for "da kiddies".
It appears they CBA to do two edits now so put out the sanitised version, which is a shame


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2021)

Ahh


----------



## Saffy (Sep 24, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Where have you been watching the NZ version Saffy?


It's on YouTube. I can honestly say it was one of my favourite series. If it had Greg Davies it would have been perfect!


----------



## Mogden (Sep 24, 2021)

Many people can't understand why VCM is with David and I think this first episode illustrated perfectly why. They are differently gendered versions of each other. I'd like to think I'd admit my weaknesses and gone straight for scissors cos my depth perception is shocking.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2021)

Still the best thing on telly


----------



## kittyP (Sep 24, 2021)

Just watched the first episode of the new series and it was simply glorious!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 24, 2021)

Loved it. Way better than S11, which just felt cold and awkward from the get-go - a proper covid series, with many shitty challenges and a weird obsession with planes, whereas S10 was half done when that kicked off. Wozniak was great, yes (and I noticed his name in the writing credits for Buzzcocks now that the TM crew have essentially taken that over). Davies is sat on the left, so he's gonna be Gregg's victim this time, whereas I wanted VCM in that role, especially if she's (apparently) gonna be picking the rules apart throughout. It's still odd watching this live though. I want four episodes a night FFS!


----------



## kittyP (Sep 24, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Loved it. Way better than S11, which just felt cold and awkward from the get-go - a proper covid series, with many shitty challenges and a weird obsession with planes, whereas S10 was half done when that kicked off. Wozniak was great, yes (and I noticed his name in the writing credits for Buzzcocks now that the TM crew have essentially taken that over). Davies is sat on the left, so he's gonna be Gregg's victim this time, whereas I wanted VCM in that role, especially if she's (apparently) gonna be picking the rules apart throughout. It's still odd watching this live though. I want four episodes a night FFS!



Ideally I would like a new episode every night of the week for the rest of time


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 24, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Ideally I would like a new episode every night of the week for the rest of time



As it spreads through the world, that should become a reality. There must be thousands of previously well-known comics and affable TV personalities who've disappeared, would fit right in and who'd likely jump at the chance. Dave Benson Phillips? Andy Crane? Pat Sharp? Nice alternative to Celebrity Gogglebox


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2021)

Who would you like to see participate in future series?

Do you think Shaun and Bez are too fucked to make a decent fist of it?

Natasha Demitriou
Adam Buxton
Louis Theroux


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 24, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Just watched the first episode of the new series and it was simply glorious!



Me too! And it was. 

I would have liked Sean Lock in it.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Me too! And it was.
> 
> I would have liked Sean Lock in it.


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## kittyP (Sep 24, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> As it spreads through the world, that should become a reality. There must be thousands of previously well-known comics and affable TV personalities who've disappeared, would fit right in and who'd likely jump at the chance. Dave Benson Phillips? Andy Crane? Pat Sharp? Nice alternative to Celebrity Gogglebox



The bits of the American version I have seen were terrible, really awful. So I dunno if other versions from around the world can be relied upon. 
Just watched 1 episode of the NZ version and it was much better than US. Much much better but essentially I had no idea who any of them were apart from one contestant so it didn't feel as comforting and familiar although maybe if I watched more I would learn their characters.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 24, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Who would you like to see participate in future series?
> 
> Do you think Shaun and Bez are too fucked to make a decent fist of it?
> 
> ...



I think Bez might just about get away with it but I think Shaun would really struggle. 

Tash Demitriou yes, in everything, all the time please! I adore her  

Both Adam Buxton and Louis Theroux would be good but not in the same series coz they are old school friends,


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2021)

Ellie Taylor 
Charlie Brooker


----------



## scifisam (Sep 25, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> As it spreads through the world, that should become a reality. There must be thousands of previously well-known comics and affable TV personalities who've disappeared, would fit right in and who'd likely jump at the chance. Dave Benson Phillips? Andy Crane? Pat Sharp? Nice alternative to Celebrity Gogglebox



I'd like a Last Leg version so that you don't have to be fully able-bodied to take part. Challenging tasks, but adapted. I like thinking what I would do in the tasks, but 90% of the time it would be nothing, because it involves running or throwing or stuff like that so I have to think about what my pre-disabled self would do.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 25, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Ellie Taylor
> Charlie Brooker



In my head it feels like Ellie Taylor has already done it but she hasn't has she? 

I don't think Charlie Brooker would do it  but he would be good


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 25, 2021)

Pat Sharpe


----------



## kittyP (Sep 25, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I'd like a Last Leg version so that you don't have to be fully able-bodied to take part. Challenging tasks, but adapted. I like thinking what I would do in the tasks, but 90% of the time it would be nothing, because it involves running or throwing or stuff like that so I have to think about what my pre-disabled self would do.



Yes this would be a brilliant idea.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 25, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Who would you like to see participate in future series?



A few obvious ones (to me at least, who I believe are also reasonably possible) to me are Dara O'Brien, Rob Brydon, Suzie Dent, James May. I think it's a shame Rylan agreed to do a one-off show instead of a full series too. My dream contestant, if he weren't so old and also retired on the other side of the world - Richard O'Brien!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Whitehouse? Might be a bit grumpy 

Some of the Horrible Histories lot might be good- Simon Farnaby has a very funny face


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 25, 2021)

Another possible I've just thought of (as I've been binge-watching Tenable over the past week) Warwick Davies


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 25, 2021)

Mogden said:


> Many people can't understand why VCM is with David and I think this first episode illustrated perfectly why. They are differently gendered versions of each other. I'd like to think I'd admit my weaknesses and gone straight for scissors cos my depth perception is shocking.


Step 1 - attempt to untie the string for no time cost.

If not possible, step 2 - use a dart to cut the string for 1m 30s.  I was almost yelling at the telly!


----------



## scifisam (Sep 25, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Another possible I've just thought of (as I've been binge-watching Tenable over the past week) Warwick Davies


He'd be awesome for a last leg version.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 25, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Step 1 - attempt to untie the string for no time cost.
> 
> If not possible, step 2 - use a dart to cut the string for 1m 30s.  I was almost yelling at the telly!



Doing anything cost time - the items just added time. And I don't think a dart wouldn't cut the string but it'd be well worth a try before throwing it.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2021)

Harry Hill!


----------



## scifisam (Sep 25, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Harry Hill!


 Fuck no. Are you ill?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Fuck no. Are you ill?


I love Harry Hill and I don't care who knows it


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 25, 2021)

scifisam said:


> He'd be awesome for a last leg version.



I don't necessarily want a para-Taskmaster. Hell, if he (WD - I've essentially signed him up at this point) and other differently-abled celebs would want to do it, just give them a list of past tasks and ask them what would be competitive, and work from there. There's a huge number of past tasks where physical disabilities wouldn't necessarily be a barrier. WD brought down the Empire, I'm sure he could charm the Mayor of Chesham or sing a ballad to some below average Cello-player perhaps better-known for her thievery.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 25, 2021)

kittyP said:


> The bits of the American version I have seen were terrible, really awful. So I dunno if other versions from around the world can be relied upon.
> Just watched 1 episode of the NZ version and it was much better than US. Much much better but essentially I had no idea who any of them were apart from one contestant so it didn't feel as comforting and familiar although maybe if I watched more I would learn their characters.


I think missing series one of the NZ series was the best advice I could give. I became quite fond of the NZ contestants (series 2) quite quickly, especially David. Guy Montgomery was hilarious. The weakest link is definitely the bloke who plays the task master.

People I would like to see on Taskmaster are - Lucy Beaumont, Richard Ayoade, Dawn O'Porter, Claudia Winkleman, Shappi Khorsandi and Adam Buxton. I have loads, I've given it a lot of thought.


----------



## Looby (Sep 25, 2021)

Claudia would be brilliant. She’d have to do a different year to Dawn or there’d be a fringe battle. 
Has Joe Lycett done it? I’m losing track.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2021)

Looby said:


> Claudia would be brilliant. She’d have to do a different year to Dawn or there’d be a fringe battle.
> Has Joe Lycett done it? I’m losing track.


Yep. Series 3 or 4 I think.

I’d love Frankie Boyle to do it but I doubt he would. I reckon Lorraine Kelly would be hilarious.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2021)

I bet someone like Johnny Vaughan and Denise van Outen would be good.

They were fantastic in the Big Breakfast albeit 20 years ago


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2021)

Have can we not have thought of Bill Bailey? He would be more than perfect 

Has Sara Pascoe done it? Can't think she has but she must not want to, as she is right in their wheelhouse.

I note they try to avoid political type comedians, although they did have Katherine Ryan and Nish Kumar. Ryan did squeeze in some feminism where she could and Kumar did occasionally bring up Brexit, but more in a self effacing "im a one note comedian" type way iirc. 

Its a light hearted fun show so can see how they try and keep politics to the minimum.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Have can we not have thought of Bill Bailey? He would be more than perfect
> 
> Has Sara Pascoe done it? Can't think she has but she must not want to, as she is right in their wheelhouse.
> 
> ...


Of course Pascoe has done it! She was great. Leather troos and a camo jacket.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 25, 2021)

Mogden said:


> Many people can't understand why VCM is with David and I think this first episode illustrated perfectly why. They are differently gendered versions of each other. I'd like to think I'd admit my weaknesses and gone straight for scissors cos my depth perception is shocking.


Aaah.  Does this explain why Victoria has been wearing strange glasses/wigs on Only Connect for the past 2 weeks with no explanation?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2021)

VCM might be my new Taskmaster crush. Beautiful face, is very funny, lovely voice, a mean poker player, and, um, one or two other assets.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 25, 2021)

I’ve gone off it on c4.  I can’t bear the 4od interface and all the fucking adverts 

I would happily pay to go ad free.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I’ve gone off it on c4.  I can’t bear the 4od interface and all the fucking adverts
> 
> I would happily pay to go ad free.


You can! They offer an ad free service for about a Jackson (£5) a month iirc

Thinking about it myself as plan to binge Seinfeld and Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 25, 2021)

D'wards said:


> You can! They offer an ad free service for about a Jackson (£5) a month iirc
> 
> Thinking about it myself as plan to binge Seinfeld and Malcolm in the Middle


Interesting.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Interesting.  Thanks for the info.


There ya go. £3.99





__





						All 4+ | Sign up for your ad-free experience
					

Join All 4+ to watch all your favourite telly without the ads, including 100s of box sets and exclusives only available on All 4.



					www.channel4.com


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 26, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Step 1 - attempt to untie the string for no time cost.
> 
> If not possible, step 2 - use a dart to cut the string for 1m 30s.  I was almost yelling at the telly!


I did wonder about a catapult and dart combo

It's promising to be a good series


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm enjoying the line up.
Love Guz Khan and Morgana Robinson. Fascinated by Desiree Birch because I don't often see Women on TV that look like me.
Enjoying Victoria being competitive, frustrated and feeling inadequate


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2021)

Certainly enjoying this cast based off the first episode.

My nomination for potential future contestant would be Tim FitzHigham, who came 'joint first' with Wozniak (but lost the tie-break) in the very first Taskmaster in Edinburgh.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2021)

There's a show on Dave at 10pm Wednesdays called Outsiders which is a self confessed Taskmaster rip off.

Hosted by David Mitchell its 6 comedians (5 of them Taskmaster alumni) spilt into 3 teams camping and doing tasks in the woods.

I like it! Its on the ukplay app too


----------



## scifisam (Oct 27, 2021)

D'wards said:


> There ya go. £3.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The paid version is still really shit though.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2021)

scifisam said:


> The paid version is still really shit though.


Oh is it? The free version does me napper in.
Quite often the programme I'm watching starts again from the start when the first in programme advert has finished. Then when you fast forward to get to where it reset you have to watch the whole lot of sodding adverts again grrr


----------



## scifisam (Oct 27, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Oh is it? The free version does me napper in.
> Quite often the programme I'm watching starts again from the start when the first in programme advert has finished. Then when you fast forward to get to where it reset you have to watch the whole lot of sodding adverts again grrr



When I got the trial I still got the ads. When I complained they said it happens a lot. I cancelled and they kept charging me for months despite me disputing it every time. Even when it works you get some ads.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2021)

I just get the sponsored interstitial Coors ads with the skinny fella in the snow. Fucking sick of it. Wish you could skip the titles too as I don't ever need to hear the theme tune ever again


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2021)

Netflix really is the GOAT as the kids say, interface wise


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Netflix really is the GOAT as the kids say, interface wise


ooh no, I hate it - Prime is way way better 
Is there any way to turn off the autoplay? I want to browse without interruption


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2021)

Havnae goat prime.

Yeah that is quite annoying, the autoplay thing.
I've seen the Modern Family ident 27,000 times now.
I often fall asleep in front of the telly and in the old days of dvds the little scenes over the menu would play all night, entering my dreams. Too tired to turn it off but semi aware of it all night- Larry David shouting "do you want to see my penis" was a memorable one.

Mind you, bbc iplayer plays something seemingly random if you leave it playing. 

Was watching Alma's Not Normal the other night and drifted off and woke up to My fucking Family. Unacceptable


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2021)

that's never happened to me. I just go to bed when it's time!


----------



## magneze (Oct 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh no, I hate it - Prime is way way better
> Is there any way to turn off the autoplay? I want to browse without interruption


Yes. You can turn it off on your profile.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2021)

magneze said:


> Yes. You can turn it off on your profile.


Why is it that the simplest modern annoyances turn out to be dead easy to resolve? Now, how do I stop my work computer beeping loudly every time I get an email?


----------



## Santino (Oct 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is it that the simplest modern annoyances turn out to be dead easy to resolve? Now, how do I stop my work computer beeping loudly every time I get an email?


Unplug it


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2021)

Santino said:


> Unplug it


At work?


----------



## magneze (Oct 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is it that the simplest modern annoyances turn out to be dead easy to resolve? Now, how do I stop my work computer beeping loudly every time I get an email?


Cover the speaker with a pillow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2021)

magneze said:


> Cover the speaker with a pillow.


At work?


----------



## magneze (Oct 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> At work?


A book?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is it that the simplest modern annoyances turn out to be dead easy to resolve? Now, how do I stop my work computer beeping loudly every time I get an email?







__





						Turn sound effects on or off in Outlook - Microsoft Support
					

Turn the sounds that occur with email messages and reminders on or off.




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## D'wards (Oct 28, 2021)

Good line up this series. 

I very much like them all. They all have an endearing quality. 

Although I think some of the tasks can be a little convoluted, I prefer the simple tasks of the earlier series.


----------



## Chz (Oct 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh no, I hate it - Prime is way way better
> Is there any way to turn off the autoplay? I want to browse without interruption


Overall, I sort of prefer Netflix but it's close. I would dearly *love* for Netflix to have Prime's X-Ray feature, though. No more having to pull out the phone and Google things when I see someone and think "Who's that?"


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh no, I hate it - Prime is way way better
> Is there any way to turn off the autoplay? I want to browse without interruption



I was watching a horror film on NF earlier and it tried to cut off the closing credits to autoplay Masterchef of all things! I'm all up for demons, witches and chopped-up horny American teenagers this weekend, but showing me Gregg Wallace is taking things too far


----------



## Mogden (Nov 26, 2021)

Really enjoyed that final final task but the series overall has just been okay for me. It doesn't match Mike's plane fart scene from the last one.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2021)

I liked the lineup very much but think the tasks have got too convoluted.

The simple ones from earlier series like l empty the bath, make this ice dissappear, take this huge fake bolder as far from the house as possible in an hour. 

New line up announced alread;

Bridget Christie
Judi Love 
Ardal o'Hanlon
Sophie Duker 
Chris Ramsey


----------



## Saffy (Nov 26, 2021)

These 10 weeks have flown by! 
I've loved this series and genuinely really like all of the contestants too. I did a little 'aww' when Victoria was talking about David Mitchell.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2021)

Its odd that two of the most intelligent contestants they've ever had are two of the worst players they've ever had; Victoria and David Baddiel


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Its odd that two of the most intelligent contestants they've ever had are two of the worst players they've ever had; Victoria and David Baddiel


Depends what you mean by intelligence I guess


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Depends what you mean by intelligence I guess


Right enough. "Booksmarts" I think they call it but in terms of practicality as much use as tits on a nun


----------



## Santino (Nov 26, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Its odd that two of the most intelligent contestants they've ever had are two of the worst players they've ever had; Victoria and David Baddiel


Baddiel has Centrist Dad brain rot. If he was even that clever to begin with.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2021)

I've loved watching Victoria but she does seem to be in a constant state of cringing at just how bad she is at everything!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 11, 2021)

New Years "Treat" lineup has been revealed (over a week ago, apologies).

Adrian Chiles, Claudia Winkleman, Jonnie Peacock, Lady Leshurr, Sayeeda Warsi.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2022)

Watching the New Years special. 

God, Winkleman is annoying. Hope she never comes on the show proper


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm not watching live. Not approving of the rehabilitation of Baroness Warsi, I intend to skip through her portions.


----------



## Chz (Jan 2, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Watching the New Years special.
> 
> God, Winkleman is annoying. Hope she never comes on the show proper


Thought her giving Alex the finger and mouthing "fuck you" was the highlight.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 2, 2022)

Chz said:


> Thought her giving Alex the finger and mouthing "fuck you" was the highlight.


The egg cup on the cow was just stupid and i sensed Greg and even the lovely Alan seemed irritated by her


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 2, 2022)

Chz said:


> Thought her giving Alex the finger and mouthing "fuck you" was the highlight.



I had to pause it to explain why I was in tears to someone. Absolute treat.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 2, 2022)

I was really pissed off to see they had a Tory life peer on there. Even more because I enjoyed her on the show and really didn’t want to!


----------



## D'wards (Jan 2, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> I was really pissed off to see they had a Tory life peer on there. Even more because I enjoyed her on the show and really didn’t want to!


Shhh....I really like her when I see her on telly...don't tell anyone I said that though


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

just catching up, what is that jonnie fella famous for? I thought he might be a footballer or athlete but he's very skinny. is he a reality tv type?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> just catching up, what is that jonnie fella famous for? I thought he might be a footballer or athlete but he's very skinny. is he a reality tv type?



Some sort of athlete, they mention sprinting at one point


----------



## D'wards (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> just catching up, what is that jonnie fella famous for? I thought he might be a footballer or athlete but he's very skinny. is he a reality tv type?


Paralympian runner. Amputee.

Pretty good one too iirc


----------



## colacubes (Jan 2, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Paralympian runner. Amputee.
> 
> Pretty good one too iirc


Won 2012 and 2016 paralympics 100m in his category and came 3rd in 2020 so yeah just a bit. Also first amputee to appear on Strictly and did pretty well. And I don’t think he’s 30 yet. Seems like a good bloke all round


----------



## D'wards (Jan 2, 2022)

colacubes said:


> Won 2012 and 2016 paralympics 100m in his category and came 3rd in 2020 so yeah just a bit. Also first amputee to appear on Strictly and did pretty well. And I don’t think he’s 30 yet. Seems like a good bloke all round


Why did he miss the studio? Missed that bit


----------



## colacubes (Jan 2, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Why did he miss the studio? Missed that bit


They said he was ill. My assumption was Covid but it wasn’t explicitly mentioned.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Paralympian runner. Amputee.
> 
> Pretty good one too iirc


Oh shit, feel bad now, no wonder I thought his legs were skinny


----------



## D'wards (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh shit, feel bad now, no wonder I thought his legs were skinny


Its only one leg so yer alright


----------



## kittyP (Jan 2, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Why did he miss the studio? Missed that bit


They said he was poorly. 

Just watched it and thought it was very funny. 

I end up really annoyed with myself whenever I see Warsi on the TV, as I always find myself liking her


----------



## kittyP (Jan 2, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Its only one leg so yer alright
> View attachment 304264


He's rather attractive as well as being an incredible athlete


----------



## Saffy (Jan 2, 2022)

I really enjoyed the new year's special. I'd like Adrian Chiles to do a proper series.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 2, 2022)

Saffy said:


> I really enjoyed the new year's special. I'd like Adrian Chiles to do a proper series.


Again, him too, I can't stand him normally but he was really funny on this


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> I was really pissed off to see they had a Tory life peer on there. Even more because I enjoyed her on the show and really didn’t want to!



Yep. She said something about watching a documentary on, I dunno, the history of toilets or something, and my GF said "that's just like you!" then we realised who she was. Urgh.

It worked well as a one-off though. Think one-offs might be better.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Yep. She said something about watching a documentary on, I dunno, the history of toilets or something, and my GF said "that's just like you!" then we realised who she was. Urgh.
> 
> It worked well as a one-off though. Think one-offs might be better.


Vinegar!


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Vinegar!



That's what it was! I would definitely watch a documentary on vinegar. And also visit a vinegar museum. You can cover surprising wide aspects of history when you focus on one really specific everyday item.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> That's what it was! I would definitely watch a documentary on vinegar. And also visit a vinegar museum. You can cover surprising wide aspects of history when you focus on one really specific everyday item.


I watch a documentary about a butter factory and it was fascinating. I still think back to it.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

Most of those subject specific documentaries are bit too light, even for me. I'd love to see a serious historian do a series on the banal. Like, eggs. When did we first start eating eggs, and when did we start cooking them? Why do all nearly animals eat eggs, given the chance? How have farming practices changed? What cultural symbols are there to do with eggs - in different cultures across the world, not just the obvious ones? How are they connected to sport, video games, etc? Who made the type of egg boxes we're all used to and accept as if they've existed since the dawn of time? Why mostly chickens, and not some other bird? Man, the whole history of the world could be told by telling the story of eggs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Most of those subject specific documentaries are bit too light, even for me. I'd love to see a serious historian do a series on the banal. Like, eggs. When did we first start eating eggs, and when did we start cooking them? Why do all nearly animals eat eggs, given the chance? How have farming practices changed? What cultural symbols are there to do with eggs - in different cultures across the world, not just the obvious ones? How are they connected to sport, video games, etc? Who made the type of egg boxes we're all used to and accept as if they've existed since the dawn of time? Why mostly chickens, and not some other bird? Man, the whole history of the world could be told by telling the story of eggs.


indeed:








						Eggs: A Global History
					

Eggs: A Global History [Diane Toops]. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? In Hindu scripture, the world began as an egg. Laid by a swan floating on the waters of chaos, after a year the egg split into silver and gold halves, with the silver bec




					www.bibliovault.org
				



I've got books like that on salt, on curry and on nutmeg


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nutmeg must be a good one. Is it actually true about the official who told growers to stop growing nutmeg and grow more mace instead, because mace costs more, even though they come from the same plant? It sounds real but could also be a just-so story.

Chocolate's also great. I'm always recommending Deborah Cadbury's The Chocolate Wars, especially in audiobook form.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Nutmeg must be a good one. Is it actually true about the official who told growers to stop growing nutmeg and grow more mace instead, because mace costs more, even though they come from the same plant? It sounds real but could also be a just-so story.


don't think so - at least, I don't remember. But it mace is just the outer bit of the nutmeg so it wouldn't make sense to stop growing nutmeg and start growing mace!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 2, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Shhh....I really like her when I see her on telly...don't tell anyone I said that though



That's how Al Johnson got started 😞


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 2, 2022)

I have not watched this yet but when i saw the line up my thought was claudia winkleman deserves to be on a proper series.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> don't think so - at least, I don't remember. But it mace is just the outer bit of the nutmeg so it wouldn't make sense to stop growing nutmeg and start growing mace!



That's why I read about it, but I'm not sure if it ever really happened.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> That's why I read about it, but I'm not sure if it ever really happened.


The book in question is Nathaniel’s Nutmeg by Giles Minton, if you want to have a read. I’ve forgotten nearly all of it of course.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 30, 2022)

Series 13 starts 14th April.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 14, 2022)

Bridget looks great in her task outfit


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 14, 2022)

That was such a strong opening episode. Felt like a few of them had already gone slightly crackers.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 16, 2022)

So what was in the briefcase?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 16, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> That was such a strong opening episode. Felt like a few of them had already gone slightly crackers.



Yeah, it was a lot more fun than the last couple of seasons.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 23, 2022)

I've enjoyed this series so far, strong start. 
A few good belly laughs, just what's needed right now.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 23, 2022)

And I have a massive crush on both Bridget Christie and Sophie Duker


----------



## kittyP (Apr 23, 2022)

Dp


----------



## D'wards (Apr 23, 2022)

Bridget is great but reet chippy.

I wonder if Alex is a bit scared of her


----------



## Saffy (Apr 23, 2022)

kittyP said:


> And I have a massive crush on both Bridget Christie and Sophie Duker


Same! They both looks so cool.
I've laughed a lot already and there's only been two episodes.


----------



## D'wards (May 12, 2022)

Again i feel the tasks have got too complicated.


----------



## Siouxsie (May 13, 2022)

They don't do as many team tasks as other series.
I prefer tasks they really have to think about.
I still like it though and look forward to Thursday nights...Taskmaster, Rob & Romesh and Scouting for toys...wonderful night in


----------



## Siouxsie (May 20, 2022)

I loved last nights...._TMI alert_ I actually wet myself laughing when the sausages in the cement mixer hit Alex and Chris in their faces


----------



## kittyP (May 21, 2022)

Chris Ramseys sausage spinning machine. It made me laugh so much I started having a coughing fit and thought I was going to be sick


----------



## kittyP (May 21, 2022)

Oh no it just happened again with Bridget Christy and the pedometer  
Oh my goodness me!


----------



## Siouxsie (May 23, 2022)

Siouxsie said:


> I loved last nights...._TMI alert_ I actually wet myself laughing when the sausages in the cement mixer hit Alex and Chris in their faces


Chris...." I swallowed some sausage".... It's set me off again! 








						Taskmaster fans left 'crying with laughter' at VERY rude-looking sausage game
					

TASKMASTER fans were left in stitches after a rather rude-looking sausage game turned out to be “one of the funniest moments” in the show’s history. On Thursday evening’s in…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (May 23, 2022)

A couple of weeks ago I started binging the series they've uploaded to their official YouTube channel. Quite a few enjoyable moments, one of my favourites being Ed Gamble and David Baddiel's "teamwork" during the back-drawing task.

Shame really that it took so long for me to discover this show, I vaguely remember seeing adverts on the street for it ages back, and something about them kinda put me off. I guess they didn't effectively put across the comedic element which I enjoy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

NoXion said:


> A couple of weeks ago I started binging the series they've uploaded to their official YouTube channel. Quite a few enjoyable moments, one of my favourites being Ed Gamble and David Baddiel's "teamwork" during the back-drawing task.
> 
> Shame really that it took so long for me to discover this show, I vaguely remember seeing adverts on the street for it ages back, and something about them kinda put me off. I guess they didn't effectively put across the comedic element which I enjoy.


I only discovered it a couple of years ago but have gone back and watched them all.

Like  you I didnt realise it was going to quite as funny as it is.


----------



## Looby (May 23, 2022)

This series is great, I’m especially loving Bridget and Judi.


----------



## Storm Fox (May 23, 2022)

Lisa Tarbuck and the hopping. Where the two guys on the team are totally ignoring her and she just gets on and completes the task.


----------



## D'wards (May 26, 2022)

On the podcast Bridget said as a little girl she saw For a Few Dollars More and was fascinated by Lee Van Cleef, hence...


----------



## Saffy (May 27, 2022)

I laughed so much over this week's episode.


----------



## Storm Fox (May 28, 2022)

I'm rewatching the episodes and watching S7E4 and the task with the lift, there is a sign next to the lift  "When nothing goes right, go left "


----------



## D'wards (Jun 23, 2022)

Liza's beard is hilarious


----------



## Chz (Jun 23, 2022)

Gamble's meltdown was a thing of joy. For me, not him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 23, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Liza's beard is hilarious


The strange thing is...it really suits her! 
I want a beard!


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 23, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The strange thing is...it really suits her!
> I want a beard!


She looked like me 😂


----------



## kittyP (Jul 6, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The strange thing is...it really suits her!
> I want a beard!


I was deeply attracted to Tarbuck in the beard  😋  ❤️


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2022)

Bumped cos a new series starts tonight


----------



## D'wards (Sep 29, 2022)

Good line up, but I thought the tasks were rubbish tonight.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 29, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Good line up, but I thought the tasks were rubbish tonight.


We were sat wondering what the blag was on the big roll tossing task……..there wasn’t a clever way


----------



## D'wards (Sep 29, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> We were sat wondering what the blag was on the big roll tossing task……..there wasn’t a clever way


From the podcast sometimes Alex hides props and stuff around, but if no one finds them he doesn't bother revealing in the broadcast


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 1, 2022)

Alright for a start. Two actual celebrities, one guy I've seen on C4/YT and two strangers. I'll be watching religiously, so whatevs...


----------



## kittyP (Oct 6, 2022)

Ok, just recovered from tonights. 
John Kearns: "I'd look mad if I said to the pharmacist..." 
Others: "Woah hang on, where are you getting your ducks!?". 

I laughed so much I had to pause it and then because I was laughing so hard I started properly crying for a few minutes 
I'm still half way between crying and laughing writing this


----------



## D'wards (Oct 13, 2022)

When Greg referred to Dara's breakfast photo as That Old Man I proper laughed out loud, and rewound it a few times. 

Dara really laughed too


----------



## Chz (Oct 14, 2022)

"You look like you just eat roasts" was my favourite.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 11, 2022)

The feather task was one of the best and funniest in recent series


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Ok, just recovered from tonights.
> John Kearns: "I'd look mad if I said to the pharmacist..."
> Others: "Woah hang on, where are you getting your ducks!?".
> 
> ...


I like that he wouldn't recant 👍


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2023)

The New Year’s edition looks a bit shit. A boring athlete, a boring radio DJ, a celeb who used their reputation as a clever number cruncher to sell poor people high interest loans and two people who I can’t even be arsed to look up.
Anyone seen it? Is it as dull as it looks?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 3, 2023)

It wasn't as good as last year's but Mo Farah and Self Esteem woman were good fun and Vorderman was less annoying than I'd anticipated.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 3, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> The New Year’s edition looks a bit shit. A boring athlete, a boring radio DJ, a celeb who used their reputation as a clever number cruncher to sell poor people high interest loans and two people who I can’t even be arsed to look up.
> Anyone seen it? Is it as dull as it looks?


One of the others is Self Esteem (Rebecca Lucy Taylor) and I'm a bit in love with her. 

I thought it was alright for the difference version.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 3, 2023)

I chose to watch it live on Sunday over HV, which is one of my fave shows of all time, and I enjoyed it. Farah has never struck me as boring, and he certainly wasn't on this show. I'll take Vorderman over Warsi (last NY episode) any day, at least she rarely appears on TV any more


----------



## kittyP (Jan 3, 2023)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I chose to watch it live on Sunday over HV, which is one of my fave shows of all time, and I enjoyed it. Farah has never struck me as boring, and he certainly wasn't on this show. I'll take Vorderman over Warsi (last NY episode) any day, at least she rarely appears on TV any more


What's HV?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2023)

kittyP said:


> What's HV?


Happy Valley I presume. Annoying though innit. Just type the damned title, Nine Bob Note !


----------

